# Under ground 500gal. Propane tank swap?



## shortlid (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, I have been unhappy with Eastern Propane that owns the 500 gal. tank on teh home I purchased from forclosure last winter.  Long story short there shut me off by Accident with my 6 month pregnant wife when it wa 20 degrees here in New Hampshire.  Also there tank is to close to teh surface I can now see the lifting tab and a 6 inch patch of the tank body oin my lawn!  Last straw went for a pre-buy contract of 650 galaons and they quoted me $3,19 a gal.

So, saw a ad ion local paper for family local business Haffner's Propane delivery $2.62 a gal pre-buy unlinmited amount.  Called them today they will rip Easterns tank out and tell them to come get it.  Put a new tank on my property for free with NO CONTRACT!!  Unfortunatly Eastern jsut automatic dilivers and I am ar 85 percent  Can I get the old company to come take there exspensive propane back?


----------



## Redox (Aug 10, 2008)

It would be complicated because you already bought the propane.  How much do they want to buy the tank outright?  Might be worth it to not have to dig it up.

Chris


----------



## shortlid (Aug 11, 2008)

Haffner's won't buy it it is from '91 and it is alreafy being washed out odf the lawn cause they put the shorter version in.  They want to put a new longer neck version in of theres for free.


----------

